# Weaving: What yarn or thread to use for kitchen towels?



## DanielS

I really like JuneB's kitchen towels:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-419813-1.html

She used size 10 crochet thread to make them.

Question: What yarn/thread have you used for kitchen towels? What was successful? What didn't work so well?

Thanks, fellow KPers.


----------



## Longtimer

I use regular 100% cotton weaving yarn on cones. 10/2 or 8/2. This is really available from Webs or the Yarn Barn of Lawrence, Kansas. Yarn Barn has good prices and service.


----------



## Babalou

I usually use 10/2 Pearl cotton but I have an 8 harness loom. My friend would probably use 5/2 on her rigid heddle. I have made with both Pearl also called mercerized and plain cotton and prefer Pearl. I saw that Webs was mentioned. Halcyon Yarn also carries Pearl cotton.


----------



## DanielS

Longtimer said:


> Yarn Barn has good prices and service.


Thank you for introducing me to Yarn Barn. They even have a search by common use listing that looks very useful, especially since I am utterly confused by the numbering system: 10/2 or 8/2, etc.

:sm24:


----------



## Pam in LR

I use 8/4 cotton rug warp sett at 12 ends per inch. Inexpensive, absorbent, long lasting, lots of colors.


----------



## Longtimer

DanielS said:


> Thank you for introducing me to Yarn Barn. They even have a search by common use listing that looks very useful, especially since I am utterly confused by the numbering system: 10/2 or 8/2, etc.
> 
> :sm24:


You are very welcome. Happy weaving.


----------



## Nitting_More

Babalou said:


> I usually use 10/2 Pearl cotton but I have an 8 harness loom. My friend would probably use 5/2 on her rigid heddle. I have made with both Pearl also called mercerized and plain cotton and prefer Pearl. I saw that Webs was mentioned. Halcyon Yarn also carries Pearl cotton.


The only Pearl Cotton I am aware of is the embroidery floss and it would obviously be prohibitive to use that for weaving. How does the Pearl Cotton that you mention here compare to that?


----------



## DanielS

Nitting_More said:


> The only Pearl Cotton I am aware of is the embroidery floss and it would obviously be prohibitive to use that for weaving. How does the Pearl Cotton that you mention here compare to that?


I had the same question until I Googled it:

https://www.google.com/#q=10%2F2+Pearl+cotton


----------



## Babalou

Nitting_More said:


> The only Pearl Cotton I am aware of is the embroidery floss and it would obviously be prohibitive to use that for weaving. How does the Pearl Cotton that you mention here compare to that?


It isn't the embroidery type cotton, and yes, I agree it would be way too expensive. If you look on Yarn.com or yarn barn of Kansas, you will see that it is sold in cones and by weight, i.e. 10/2, 8/2, 5/2, and 3/2. You get a lot of yardage on the cones, for example 4200 yards in a pound of 10/2. Quite often they have sales that make it more cost efficient.


----------



## Nitting_More

DanielS said:


> I had the same question until I Googled it:
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=10%2F2+Pearl+cotton


OK. I see that it is spelled different, too. "Perle" instead of "Pearl." Thank you for this link; it helps a lot.


----------



## brenda m

I've used peaches and cream, 3/2 perle cotton, the #3 crochet cotton, #10 cotton and the slub (thick and thin) cotton. Some of the thinner cotton I've used double in a 10 dent. One of the last kitchen towels I made was (unknown size from machine knitting stash) a cream color doubled in a 10 dent with a thick and thin darker color used single weft which made an interesting look. I still have some of the natural color cotton from Lunatic Fringe and they still carry the natural colors.


----------



## DanielS

brenda m said:


> I still have some of the natural color cotton from Lunatic Fringe and they still carry the natural colors.


Thank you for introducing me to this website. It is helpful and informative.


----------



## sockyarn

It is heaver and comes in large cones.


Nitting_More said:


> The only Pearl Cotton I am aware of is the embroidery floss and it would obviously be prohibitive to use that for weaving. How does the Pearl Cotton that you mention here compare to that?


----------



## betty boivin

I use 2/8 cotton, or linen. I prefer linen, sometimes cotonlin, which makes fabulous towels.


----------

